# Fffffffriday



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Little one unwell has kept me up and on the go,off work tomorrow most probably won't be around so I'm jumping the gun slightly.

This has had serious wrist time since it arrived.......

*Yao modded SKX007*










Night all - I'm going to try for some shut eye!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm in Eddies gang







this Friday with my latest, purchased off Tim (in denial) this week.

Great watch off a great guy to deal with 

Now on a Vollmer thick mesh bracelet.

Tim's pic










Mike


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Think the Earth' today:










Cheers


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Titanium at the moment


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

This one for me:










Thanks

deano


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Seeing that I'm now down to three watches, its a no brainer today


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

1977 Timex Automatic


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

My friday watch:










Have a nice weekend,

/j


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I feel in an Orange kinda mood!!!


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

A run out for this today as I've not worn it for a while.










Regards,

Nick


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

no post for a while as I am away on a job, met up with a fellow forum-er in Sydney the other day so heres a lousy quality drunken flash group shot, the 2 on the right are mine. It was great to get together and fun to see another f300 SMf. I've the far right one on today.










cheers all, I'll be back home in a week so will be back on forum then









Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great Tudor Roger









Im meeting a mate for lunch and I think I'll wear my RLT19 Carbon for a change


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Decided that my Sinn 656 deserved a day out:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

one hand day for me


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Only 3 hakim, quick get the







I'm being really boring







still going with this since last Sunday


















What do I need a draw full of watches for anyway


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Only 3 hakim, quick get the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks stunning,i have to find the time to size the bracelet on mine,dont think it will leave my wrist once i have.No pics today but wearing my ex Deano 007,love it.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Roger said:


> This one today.


Nice watch, any left Roy ?


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

watchless said:


> My friday watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Jacob!...I didnÂ´t know of that one!.....
















This one for me. Gets more wrist time since i bought a Bondstrap....


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

watchless said:


> My friday watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said it before and i'll say it again that's serious watch porn. There should be a law against it!

Paul D


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

As it's the 12 pubs of Christmas today & I'll be going straight from work, then this for me ..


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Starting off with RLT29 for me.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to PRS17 on a Lumpy:










Cheers


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hamilton 'Ventura' today.










[


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

williamsat said:


> Hamilton 'Ventura' today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hamilton Everest (quartz version) for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Felt a bit of Heavy Metal









*Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*

[attachmentid=6420]


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Still this


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Wrist time for an old Bulova today.










Have a great weekend folks,

Alexus


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my new PRS-14 that arrived this morning


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Felt a bit of Heavy Metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're just great aren't they Mach? Might have to go and change to mine now!!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Changed to this, don't remember what it is


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

'11 today for me


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*O&W M1*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Felt like I needed a bit of colour on the grey miserable day, so I opted for my 1968 Phenix Revue.



















Cheers all and have great weekends

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fancied a change after a week with the 36, now gone with this as off out later for beer


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm wearing the reason Mike's got a PRS-14 - not the watch, the bracelet







Omega don't come cheap


















-- Tim


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Fancied a change after a week with the 36, now gone with this as off out later for beer


Like that Phil, may I ask how big it is?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's bang on 40mm mate 

Arrgh my first proper watch, what happend


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> It's bang on 40mm mate
> 
> Arrgh my first proper watch, what happend


 Not a bad size might have to have a look out for one and find out how much


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

About 60 quid should find one Hippo, If I remember right...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> About 60 quid should find one Hippo, If I remember right...


That should do it


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > About 60 quid should find one Hippo, If I remember right...
> ...


So cheap it's virtually free


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Felt a bit of Heavy Metal
> ...


Certainly are









BTW I got tired of listing to the left so earlier I put my Zeno EA-02 on to balance things out























*Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*

& Zeno EA-02, Euro Army Canteen Diver, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels

[attachmentid=6423]


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I would really like one of those, only I don't wear a watch on my right wrist and I don't think that could ever be worn on the left


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


 It does have `presence`









Although it is somewhat of a lump it`s not uncomfortable to wear but you`re right it would be positively dangerous on the left wrist if you fell over



























Actually I generally wear watches on the right as I find the crowns digging into the back of my hand a real pain


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

This morning I wore a Seiko SKX007... But I've just strapped on one of my Seiko 6105-8110 for this evening...
















Mike


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

salmonia said:


> watchless said:
> 
> 
> > My friday watch:
> ...


Thanks Sal,

Well, I cant say that the SM300 was a secret









http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=17821
















Nice MP by the way, looks good on Bond!

/j



Paul said:


> watchless said:
> 
> 
> > My friday watch:
> ...


Paul,

Sorry for the "dirty" pic! But hey, itÂ´s friday.... 

Cheers

/j


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

in_denial said:


> I'm wearing the reason Mike's got a PRS-14 - not the watch, the bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you lot stop it with these Seamasters ! I'm getting an itchy wallet and I shouldn't be!

Paul D


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

This again for me.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

VOSTOK EUROPE ARKTIKA at work this pm


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> VOSTOK EUROPE ARKTIKA at work this pm


Nice one Andy, hope all is quite at work









BTW one more post to reach your 50th


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed to this Poljot Strela now.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > VOSTOK EUROPE ARKTIKA at work this pm
> ...


Cheers Mach,It is a quiet shift,i had just logged out as my breaks nearly over,you just caught me


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Just taken off this old wind up


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

have now changed over to this


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

My 2002 Speedy at the moment -


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Heaby metal today .... needed some presenece after wearing an Aerospace for most of the week.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

One of my favorites, don't wear it as often as I should










Dave S


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Needed to lighten my load so swapped over to this









*Elysee Model No. 16319, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewel Auto.*

[attachmentid=6425]


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Knut. Love it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Time by Motorola for me yesterday (Friday) as I helped a mate move house...







I dont have any beaters...


----------

